# Meet Pinball!



## CHW (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm attempting to take 7 cats who live at the gas station near my house, off the street. Last night I managed to grab one of the kittens! My fiancé decided to call him Pinball since he bounced from window to window as soon as we got him in the car. I originally thought the 3 kittens were pretty young due to the distance and lighting (and me being half blind) that I could see them from before. Seeing them up close last night I now think they're probably closer to maybe 10 weeks? He is absolutely terrifed at the moment, no surprise. I've got him in my bathroom where he is finally staying on the floor (rather than the ceiling light fixture I had to pull him off of last night!!!!) typically behind the toilet or in the tub. Poor boy is emaciated and given his round belly, probably packed full of worms. Managed to get about 1/2 of a 3oz can of food in him last night but otherwise he doesn't seem interested. Hoping he comes around!

Anywho...Just wanted to share a picture.  If anyone has any advice for pulling him out of his shell, feel free to share.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Aww, he's such a cute boy. I love tabbies! And Pinball is a very appropriate name for a kitten (can't believe I never thought of that before). Behind the toilet seems to be a choice spot for kitties to hide. I'm sure he'll come around, just let him do it on his own time. 

You're so sweet for trying to save all of them. Kudos to you!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

You might leave a radio in there for him with soft music and some talking. Visit him as much as you can but don't engage. Always bring a treat. I am sure others will post a link to how to socialize a feral cat.


----------



## Joe711 (Jan 4, 2013)

Aww cute kitty <3 <3 <3 

Tip.... If you have other cats don't let them be Near until u take all the kittens "if you can catch them" to the vet and to Deworm them...we don't want the spread of worms  

Oh maybe try to interact with the cat.... Get some yarn or some cat toys to let it play...


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Oh, I totally missed the last statement. I recently went through this with my Monkey. It took him a little over a day to come out of my bathroom. I would just leave him alone for the first day (other than checking on food and litter) to let him get comfortable inside. After that, do you have a larger room he could use as a "safe room" with no other cats (or no other "new" cats)? That will be really key for him to have a place to retreat to when he gets scared. Monkey gets freaked out from dogs barking on TV, sounds the phone makes, paper bags, etc., you name it. So, having a radio play soft music is a good idea so he can used to have constant background noise so he doesn't get freaked out by the slightest sound. Treats are always good (most ferals are very food-motivated), so that's one way to draw him out a little. Does he make eye contact with you?


----------



## CHW (Jan 10, 2014)

Yeah he isn't allowed out until he has been wormed as well as tested for FeLV/FIV. I can't risk Oliver getting sick. Bathroom is the only place for him right now, we live in a 1 bedroom apartment and Ollie and my dog use the bedroom. I also have carpet and am terrified he'll use it and Oliver will start going behind him. I want to keep him close to his box so he can learn to use it. We also spend so much time in the room that I think it would be stressful anyways.

He let me pick him up and sit him on my lap, so I gave him some gentle pets and talked to him which I checked him out to be sure he was indeed male as well as do a flea/ear/teeth check. Everything seems clear (which surprised me that he wasn't covered in fleas!) he's just so skinny and his belly is huge and hard. I'm going to try to get him into a vet tomorrow or Friday if possible.


----------



## CHW (Jan 10, 2014)

Oh and he seemed to like me petting him. He started going to sleep while purring up a storm which I take as a good sign! He still isn't keen on coming to me though, but I hope it was some small progress. No fight to get him looked at either which is a huge difference from the cat who tried to mutilate my arm last night!


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Wow, if he lets you pick him up and sit him in your lap right away, that's great! I don't think you'll have a problem. Monkey will let me pick him up, but he squirms like crazy if I try to put him in my lap. How has he been using the litter box? I know some ferals can take some time to adjust and have heard that using a pine based litter is better to get them used to using a box (I didn't have that problem). 

It definitely sounds like worms. Monkey looked pregnant (he's a boy) he had so many worms in his belly. The good thing is both tape and round worms (usual suspects) are very easy to treat. I'd keep an eye out on his poop to see if it's runny or if you see any worm fragments (that can help identify the type of worm - tape worm segments look like little grains of rice and often come out in their poop).


----------



## CHW (Jan 10, 2014)

So far no poop but I'm sure there'll be at least one type of worm popping out whenever he does go. Can't see any crawlers trying to make an escape out his bum but keeping an eye on that for clues too. He did pee....Unfortunately it wasn't in the litter box...Fortunately it was in the tub for easy clean up rather than on the floor. Lol! I put some of Olivers pee/poo in Pin's box hoping he'd get the idea.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Monkey peed on the bathmat his first night in the house. He learned pretty quickly after that though. You can also try the Dr. Elsey's "cat attract" litter if he still doesn't use it. 

I've seen tapeworms coming out of kittens butt's before. It's a real treat. Not much grosses me out after fostering sick kittens!


----------



## CHW (Jan 10, 2014)

He's now using the box!!! *happy dance* Unfortunately he likely has a UTI because he cries when he pees!!! Getting him in ASAP to be checked. Little dude is breaking my heart! For now I'm trying to keep lots of fluid in him with canned food and watered down kibble (for extra calorie) and hoping D-Mannose can help ease it some in cats the same way it does people and dogs.  

And yeah, I've pulled a 5-6" worm out of a dogs butt before...No real way to be grossed out by anything else after that. :S


----------



## sherrymyra (Feb 23, 2014)

Glad he is coming around. Pinball is an awesome name.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

How's Pinball doing? What a gorgeous little face he has!


----------



## CHW (Jan 10, 2014)

He's doing great! Loves to snuggle and have his chin/ears rubbed. Yesterday he finally made his attempts towards me rather than me picking him up from behind the toilet for some love. He's also pottying perfectly in his box! He was pretty constipated and it took a few days to get a real poop out of him. The first was a tiny little pellet that was hard as a rock but with a bit of oil added to his food and feeding canned/soaked kibble for good moisture intake, he now has no issues going to the bathroom and no longer cries in the box. (So I think that caused him to cry, not a UTI) Since he can 'go' now, he also doesn't have the rock hard budging belly anymore. So far no signs of worms though...I figured he would have pooped a few out by now but no luck it seems. I've had to hold off the vet visit until Friday. My fiancé went temp to perm and last minute was told they would hold his check back a week so we're pretty broke until then. I can't wait to get him tested and pray he's clear of anything contagious! I really want to work on bringing him out in the house. My dog has already greeted him when the door wasn't shut properly and she barged in.Smh! She was all wags and interest while Pin sat frozen, unsure what she was! Lol! Here's two pics of him snuggling!


----------



## Catmamma (Apr 18, 2011)

Love those eyes! Looks as if this will be a great cat.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Yes, his eyes are gorgeous! What a cutie. :luv


----------

